# turn 55gal into 75gal



## 45galcichlids (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey *** been following this site for a few months now and have finally registered. This is my first post. I bought a tank from craigslist for 20.00 that was said in the ad to be a 75gal but once I got it home and measured is turns out to be a 55gal. I have enough acrylic/Plexiglas for the sides to give the tank enough measurement to be a 75gal. My question is if I take the 55gal apart can I use the front and back glass from the 55gal and silicone acrylic/Plexiglas in as the sides? the glass is 1/4 thick tampered and the acrylic is 1/4 thick.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Silicone doesn't adhere well to acrylic. I wouldn't attempt it.


----------



## 45galcichlids (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks GTZ. Is there any kind of sealant that will adhere the two together?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Not as far as I know, or at least that I'd feel comfortable with to be using with fish.


----------



## 45galcichlids (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks again. Looks like I'll be resealing the 55 as I found out today when I cleaned it I can separate one of the corners. Then if I run across a 75 I'll get it to replace my current 45.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

There actually is a silicone that adheres incredibly well for bonding acrylic to glass, I used it when I made the secondary acrylic patch for some added piece of mind on my 265g tank. http://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-10-oz-Sil ... /202038071

But with that said, I would not waste the time, effort, work or spend the money on the silicone to turn a 55g into a 75g since you could very easily resell the 55g for $50 and then find a 75g for $75-$100 pretty easily.


----------



## 45galcichlids (Jan 19, 2015)

thanks. *** elected to keep the 55gal as I got it tore completely down today. hope to get all the old silicone off and the glass cleaned tomorrow. im in no rush tho as I have a 45gal that has plenty of room left. I just bought this tank while I could get it cheap and im a active hands on person so its became a great project. ill be building a stand rebuilding the tank and building the hood. im sure to have questions as I go as this will be my first attempt with any kind of fish diy. oh and hope to make a 3d back ground.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Make sure to start up a build thread and take pics so we can all follow along on the build :thumb:


----------



## 45galcichlids (Jan 19, 2015)

do i do the build thread here in the diy section?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would just continue in this thread if you are planning on continuing with your original idea.


----------



## 45galcichlids (Jan 19, 2015)

alright i have the 55g completely apart. After three days i have one piece of glass left to scrap down and clean then itll be ready to put back together and start on the stand.


----------



## 45galcichlids (Jan 19, 2015)

ok guys I need some advice. the tank should be back together early next week. I plan to make the stand come up on the tank and an 1 1/2 and make the canopy come down over it a 1 1/2 and the stand will have a solid top to support the whole tank so if I make the stand and canopy tight to the tank can I do without the tank trim?


----------

